# options with Finnex 24/7



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

Blackheart said:


> Im looking to make the jump to leds possibly for my 55 gallon tank with the finnex 24/7. But how easy is it to change the settings? Id like to use it under low/medium lighting. Do I just adjust the brightness of it in the remote? I currently have a 48 inch T5HO 2 bulb fixture and Im having constant algae issues so I would like to keep the lighting very low. Is this fixture good for that?


It's dimmable, and easy to do, but you have to choose between either dimming the fixture or using the 24/7 mode.


----------



## KFantastico (Oct 11, 2015)

Blackheart said:


> Im looking to make the jump to leds possibly for my 55 gallon tank with the finnex 24/7. But how easy is it to change the settings? Id like to use it under low/medium lighting. Do I just adjust the brightness of it in the remote? I currently have a 48 inch T5HO 2 bulb fixture and Im having constant algae issues so I would like to keep the lighting very low. Is this fixture good for that?


You can't change the hourly settings of the 24/7 but the remote does have 4 memory slots which you can store your own lighting settings using whichever colours you want (White, green, blue and red) and you can also choose the brightness of each colour from what I understand. Here's a video where someone shows the remote and talks about the memory settings a bit. If you search Youtube you might find a video that goes a little more into depth. Once you've created your lighting it looks really easy to switch over to it whenever you want.


----------



## KFantastico (Oct 11, 2015)

Blackheart said:


> Im looking to make the jump to leds possibly for my 55 gallon tank with the finnex 24/7. But how easy is it to change the settings? Id like to use it under low/medium lighting. Do I just adjust the brightness of it in the remote? I currently have a 48 inch T5HO 2 bulb fixture and Im having constant algae issues so I would like to keep the lighting very low. Is this fixture good for that?



Here's the remote guide. Probably explains things better than I do. :laugh2:


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

I have a Finnex 24/7 and a Fluval Aquasky. They both have RGB color adjustments. They both have four memory buttons for custom color/brightness setings. They both have preprogrammed cloudy, moonlight, and thunder simulations. 

The difference is that the 24/7 has the sunrise to daylight to sunset to moonlight program. Unfortunately you cannot adjust this program.

So, if you don't want to use the 24/7 program you can save some $$ with the Aquasky. It is on sale today at Petco. See link above.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Argus said:


> I have a Finnex 24/7 and a Fluval Aquasky. They both have RGB color adjustments. They both have four memory buttons for custom color/brightness setings. They both have preprogrammed cloudy, moonlight, and thunder simulations.
> 
> The difference is that the 24/7 has the sunrise to daylight to sunset to moonlight program. Unfortunately you cannot adjust this program.
> 
> So, if you don't want to use the 24/7 program you can save some $$ with the Aquasky. It is on sale today at Petco. See link above.


Well, I actually wasn't really looking to use the 24/7 mode regardless. The Fluval LED here though seems to be pretty decent. Nothing but good reviews. Any idea which one I should get should I decide to purchase it?

And does the Finnex 24/7 just have a regular mode thats not 24/7?


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> Well, I actually wasn't really looking to use the 24/7 mode regardless. The Fluval LED here though seems to be pretty decent. Nothing but good reviews. Any idea which one I should get should I decide to purchase it?
> 
> And does the Finnex 24/7 just have a regular mode thats not 24/7?


Whether you get the Finnex or the Fulval depends on whether you think you might want to have the 24/7 mode in the future, and are willing to pay extra for it. 

The modes other than the 24/7 mode all require a separate timer, or manual control. 

Basically, if you ignore the 24/7 program the lights are very similar with the Fluval having a few more moonlight and cloudy presets.

I tried running the Fluval off of a Current USA Single Ramp Timer, but it didn't work. IIRC, it strobed when it came on. Fluval has a ramp timer on their web page, but it hasn't been released yet. Rumor is they are waiting for UL approval. 

I've not tried running the Finnex of the ramp timer. I might give that a try later, just out of curiostity. I currently run it in the 24/7 mode.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

So there isn't just a regular mode that doesn't run on the 24/7 feature or the other weather options?


----------



## KFantastico (Oct 11, 2015)

Blackheart said:


> So there isn't just a regular mode that doesn't run on the 24/7 feature or the other weather options?


Yes, there's the MAX setting which is a regular static white light setting. Apart from that, and as already stated, you can also choose which of the lights on the finnex you want on (so the reds, blue, whites, ect) AND their brightness and then save that colour combo to one of the buttons on the remote. Seriously, it's probably easier if you just watch one of the videos on YouTube about the fixture and you'll see what we're all talking about.

What plants do you have and which do you plan to have? Because as far as I know the fluval A is only good for low light plants (anubias, Java fern, ect). And the Finnex 24/7 is basically low-medium.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I have lots of easy crypts like Wendtii, Jungle Val, Water Sprite, Rotala, Java Ferns.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> So there isn't just a regular mode that doesn't run on the 24/7 feature or the other weather options?


Depends what you mean by "mode". If you mean a timed program other than the 24/7, then no. No other timed modes. 

If "mode" means a color/brightness setting, then there are quite a few. However, in those modes the lamp is always on until you turn it off. If you want an automated night period, you have to plug the lamp into a separate 



. 

This usually gives you instant on and instant off. There are ramp timers that are designed to have the light come on gradually and turn off gradually. Unfortunately, the one available doesn't work with the Flugal A. I don't know if it works with the Finnex.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Argus said:


> Depends what you mean by "mode". If you mean a timed program other than the 24/7, then no. No other timed modes.
> 
> If "mode" means a color/brightness setting, then there are quite a few. However, in those modes the lamp is always on until you turn it off. If you want an automated night period, you have to plug the lamp into a separate timer.
> 
> This usually gives you instant on and instant off. There are ramp timers that are designed to have the light come on gradually and turn off gradually. Unfortunately, the one available doesn't work with the Flugal A. I don't know if it works with the Finnex.


since PWM dimmers just turn a light on/off again rapidly and w/ different on/off periods putting one on a light w/ a built in on/off PWM dimmer "built in" could be problematic..

For the o/p "if" one wants controllable fade on/off and intensity adjustments it would be better to 1)buy one w/ it aka current sat plus or 2)By a static LED such as a Finnex stingray ect and add the timer via DIY
DC12V/24V Total Output 20A Common Anode Programmable LED Time Dimmer RGBW Controller 5 Channel Led lighting controller-in RGB Controlers from Lights & Lighting on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

About a $40 add on.. Of course you'd need to watch current spec and use just one channel.

Waiting for the Fluval timer is (or waiting ANY manuf. release time for that matter) sometimes does not end happily....


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm actually not looking to use a timer.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> I'm actually not looking to use a timer.


To be a bit more precise, the link I posted was for an "external" programmer not a simple timer..
as to the 24/7 is has ONE on/fade up/fade down/off program w/ no adjustments..
If that isn't THE program you want you need to go to a manual config. which has no on/off cycle..

Best to go w/ the Current sat plus pro then which AFAICT is way more "programmable"....


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah that's a bit expensive for me. They do currently have the Current Satellite Plus 36-48 inch on sale on this on website for 45 dollars.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts? Should I go with the Current Satellite Plus 36-48 inch fixture? It's not the pro version.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> I'm actually not looking to use a timer.





Blackheart said:


> Anyone have any thoughts? Should I go with the Current Satellite Plus 36-48 inch fixture? It's not the pro version.


You will need a timer or manual on/off..


to be honest IF you want automation AND intensity adjustment about "the only" way to do is is buy a cheap "strip" LED
Amazon.com: Finnex Stingray Aquarium LED Light, 24-Inch: Pet Supplies

A related DIY mod...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/796442-planted-dimmer-warranty-voiding-picture-heavy.html

.. and put this In line between the PS and the light


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

What exactly do I need the timer for? It doesnt have an on and off switch? I can manually turn it off and on myself.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Manual off\on is error prone.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I always have a schedule of when I turn on my tank and off. So is the current satellite plus as it sits too bright of a light? I want something just to buy as is that will work low tech. No timers, no light dimmers etc. That's why I'm considering trying out the Finnex Stingray but I'm afraid one might not be enough. Or possibly the Beamswork Razor LED


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Blackheart said:


> I always have a schedule of when I turn on my tank and off. So is the current satellite plus as it sits too bright of a light? I want something just to buy as is that will work low tech. No timers, no light dimmers etc. That's why I'm considering trying out the Finnex Stingray but I'm afraid one might not be enough. Or possibly the Beamswork Razor LED


If you mean this one: Amazon.com: Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Light for Aquarium, 36 to 48-Inch, it is dimmable and has custom colors. Looks very much like the 24/7, but without the 24/7 mode and a little less $$.

It also looks to have similar features to the Fluval Aquasky. 

With any of these, you would set the brightness and color you want with the remote. Then just turn it off and on with the remote. It will stay in the same brightness/color mode you selected previously. You don't need to adjust in each time you turn it on.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty cool. For 45 bucks on sale right now, that seems like a really good deal. I may have to pick that one up. I'm also impressed with a lot of the pictures I've seen with it on other peoples tanks. Seems to light up the tanks pretty well and look natural.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I decided I'm going with the Current USA Satellite Planted plus. Unfortunately, the one I was looking at was the lower intensity one which was why it was so cheap. I didn't notice that at first. I decided to get the 48-60 inch fixture because I'm pretty sure in the 36-48 fixture there is a gap in the sides and the whole tank won't be covered. I'm gonna play with the settings and try to keep it as low-tech as possible. The different storm settings are kinda cool though.

Cheaper than the Finnex 24/7 too. I don't really feel like paying an extra 20-30 dollars for the gimmicky 24/7 mode which I don't really care about using.


----------

